
Data Selfie: We want to give you back your Facebook data - neic
http://dataselfie.it/
======
brudgers
To me, basing a tracking awareness tool on Google's browser is a bit of a
mixed message because it is built to encourage the user to sign in to Google
while browsing.

~~~
lithos
Now we need a tool that forces you to login to Facebook to track Google
tracking. Or for kicks your yahoo account.

